# -, ,
1.   10 000 ,     8000,     8000,    ,   .   +     ,    .
       - ,          ,   .? 
2.  2000,     5000,      5000,       .      -.
  :            ?      , "   ,   ",      -  ?

----------

.
      ?

----------


## Salna

**,      ,   .    , ,   ,     . ..        .    ,   . 
     ,       .
    .

----------


## Salna

:
":
-     ,  
,       ,     ,      .      ,     .  ,     ,         .    ,      .            .    ,       ,    .
   .    ( ,  )   ,    ,    .        .               .              .
 ,         ,           .    ,     .     ,    . ,         ,              ,           (,  ,    ),    .         ,           .      .  ,          14.5  .
-     ,  
 ,     ,     ,      .       ,     .  ,       ,   ,    .    ,          .
       ?    ,        .   ,             .     ,    ( ), .            .              .
-        
 ,     ,  ,      .  ,            .              . ,        ,        .  ,   ,    ,     ,     ".

----------

> **, ..        .    ,   . 
>      ,       .
>     .


   -  .      .
       ,   ,   ,  ?
, , 1,            ? 
        ""    .

----------


## Salna

,    -       "" (    ).
  ,  . ,     ,   .

----------

> ,    -       "" (    )..


,  ,    1-,    ....

----------


## Salna

-  .    "" -       ,  .     1 .  ,    .

----------


## gogoleva-74

!       52.   ,    ,    ..    ,        ,    (((  ....     .   .    :Smilie:

----------


## Aleks65

> !       52.   ,    ,    ..    ,        ,    (((  ....     .   .


      ,    .       ?

----------


## gogoleva-74

.  !    .        )      ?          ,    .        !)

----------


## Salna

.
 2017         ,       . ..       .    . 
   ,        ?         ,       ?      ?

----------

> ,       ?


   1  ,   ,   ,  14.5   ,   .          1   ,   .  ,   ,    ?
    1  ,     3  ,  ,    (     1   )    1           90 ,          .        "   1  ",    ,   ?      ,  ,  ,     10     ,            . ...     ,  ,      1 ,    ,    1 , 10   ,    3?          .

----------

> ?


, .    ,     ,    ,    ,      , .      ,     ,   .




> ,    .


    ,       ,    ,      ,      ,        ,    .

----------

> ?


       .

----------


## Salna

> 1  ,   ,   ,  14.5   ,   .          1   ,   .  ,   ,    ?
>     1  ,     3  ,  ,    (     1   )    1           90 ,          .        "   1  ",    ,   ?      ,  ,  ,     10     ,            . ...     ,  ,      1 ,    ,    1 , 10   ,    3?          .


,  
  1 . . 
  ,            .

----------

> ,            .


 ,           ,                  ,   ,     ,     .      ,          .      ,  54-,   ,   .          ,  ,     . ,   ,         2017 ,              .

----------


## Salna

** ,   !            ,     !

----------

*Salna*, 
 , ,   .

----------

> .
>       ?


 . .

      ,        .

----------

.        ,  . .
.     .
   ,            ?
             ?     ?
     ?

----------


## Salna

4.3 54-
4.    ,    ,          ,        .

           -           -      -          - .

       .       ,   .

----------


## Salna

-4-20/15240@   06.08.2018

                        -   .
      4  43    22.05.2003  54-   -                   -  (  )                        - .
                ,             .
    14.5       ,              ,       - ,     ,     ,     -          -    , ,                     ,           ,       ,   2, 4  6  14.5  ,      :
                 ;
          .
 ,                     ,     ,     , ,      ,       (       ). 
   ,                     ,     https://kkt-online.nalog.ru.
        ,     ,      (      ) ,  ,       (,  , , ,             09.04.2018  -7-20/207@      N 2       21.03.2017 N -7-20/229@).
* ,                1.1.* 
*      1.05*              ,     , ,                   ,         ,          .          .    ,     ,       1.05             ,       .
 ,             .            ,         ,     ,     ,          (       ).
 ,              1.05              14.5                    ()   ,      ,          , ..    .
         1.1           ,       ,           14.5         .
      ,    .

:     27 .


  2                                                                       ..

----------


## ZHANNET

.  -   ,           -, ,   ,    " "       -,      .    -  ,    ,           ?? :EEK!:  :EEK!:

----------

,  ,    ,    ,   ?

----------

> .  -   ,           -, ,   ,    " "       -,      .    -  ,    ,           ??


  .

----------


## Salna1

> .  -   ,           -, ,   ,    " "       -,      .    -  ,    ,           ??


  1.05,     ,    .   1.1,     .

----------


## Lekabuh

.     . 05.11.2018       () -    .
  .     .        +  +      ( )?     ?         ?         ?    ?
, .

----------

> 1.05,     ,    .   1.1,     .


      . -       .     ... ,  ?

----------

,    ?    ,   .    .     ,      ?    ?

----------


## Salna1

,  .   -   ,  .  ,            ,     . 
    1.05,       ,        ,   . 
    2019   2018 ,    .

----------


## Salna1

.          .

----------

,   ,

----------

